
Bing, Yahoo Now Neck & Neck In US Search Market Share - kirpekar
http://searchengineland.com/bing-yahoo-now-neck-neck-in-us-search-market-share-104869
======
gcb
wow, yahoo abandon it and it's still ahead of bing

